# Kosten VisiWinNet von Inosoft



## Krumnix (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir einer die Preise für VisiWinNet von Inosoft nennen, die so in einem Projekt anfallen?

Also was da alles benötigt wird und wie die Kosten dafür sein würden!

Soll hier mal sowas wie einen "Kostenvoranschlag" an eine Firma mit dem 
System machen, will mich aber nicht immer überall anmelden müssen. 

Derzeitig haben wir ca 2200 Powertags in der Anlage, die Visualisiert werden müssen.

Danke


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

Am besten direkt bei denen.

http://www.inosoft.com/Kontakt/Vertrieb.asp.




LG


----------



## Krumnix (22 Juli 2010)

Ja, jedoch wie gesagt, da noch keine Erfahrungen etc vorhanden sind, bringt mir das nicht viel.

Ich wollte halt wissen, was man wirklich braucht als Grundgerüst und nicht
was der Vertriebler versucht mir anzudrehen. 
Da bin ich bei so recht unbekannten Firmen bissel vorsichtig.


----------



## Markus (22 Juli 2010)

mein persönlicher (subjektiver) eindruck - wir haben uns das mal angesehen und evaluiert...

mir gefällt es nicht, kostet in etwas gleich viel wie wincc + visual studio...
für die lizenzegebür gibts halt die sps anbindung und die bibliothek.
mit den vorgefertigten controlls konnten wir wenig anfangen, die können genauso wenig wie der wincc kram...

wir haben selber etwas entwickelt, wenn der kunde was ändern will braucht er nur visual studio bzw. es reicht auch die kostenlose express version.

anbindung an die sps ist ein konfigurierbares tool, das nutzt zb aglink von deltalogic zur s7 kommunikation... arbeiten grad an einer neuen version...

am meisten hat mich die kranke lizenpolitik von visiwin damals abgeschreckt, mit usb-dongles und so... und der preis...

aber da hat sich vielleicht auch was getan, meine info ist ein paar jahre alt, also am besten mal beim hersteller direkt informieren!


----------



## Ralf62 (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

um eine Abschätzung machen zu können, wäre die eigentliche Anwendung wichtig. 

Geht es um eine Applikation für kleine Panels oder handelt es sich um eine ausgewachsene SCADA Anwendung mit Datenbank usw.

In den letzten zwei Jahren hat sich auch bei dem Produkt VisiWinNET jede Menge getan. 

Wenn Du mir ein Angaben geben kannst, kann ich Dir sicherlich auch ein paar Fragen beantworten.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Steffo (2 September 2010)

*Kosten von VisiWinNet*

Moin,
muss ja nicht jedes Tool jedem genau passen.
VisiWinNET kann schon ne Menge und ist vor allem offen durch die Programmierbarkeit. Und das nicht mit einer Micky Maus Skriptsprache.
Geld kostet das Tool natürlich, Beträge wie bei WinCC rufen die aber nicht ab. Leben muss jeder von uns von irgendwas. Mit den Jungs kann man aber reden, Dongle muss auch nicht sein. 
Einfach Kontakt aufnehmen.
Gruß
Steffo


----------

